# 驚擾



## lammn

What is the meaning of 驚擾?
I find in a dictionary that it means "to trouble, disturb or bother".
However, how is it related to 驚?
I would be grateful if someone can explain the word in detail, and have the word translated into English or Japanese.


----------



## cindycc

驚擾 kind of means disturb others by loud voice. for example in a hospital a doctor wants people be quiet because these people might 驚擾 patients.


----------



## SuperXW

The basic meaning of 驚, of course, is "to surprise/be surprised".
By extending its meaning, you get the word 驚動, which illustrates the state from "unaware", "carefree" to "aware", "careful". So 驚擾 is 驚動+打擾.
I don't feel 驚擾 is hard to understand. Could you tell us how did you understand 驚 at first place?


----------



## lammn

Thanks for your replies!
So the basic meaning of 驚擾is:



SuperXW said:


> So 驚擾 is 驚動+打擾.


In fact, I found the word in the song 願死也為情 sung by 葉情雯.
The two lines from the songs are:


> 你的心一絲絲驚擾
> 在我心一般反應



As you can see from the lyrics, 驚擾 is used in a very poetic way.
I can't find an English or Japanese word or phrase that is poetic enough to translate it though.

Could you guys help me?


----------



## xiaolijie

I wonder if anyone would try to give some clear, practical translation of this:

你的心一絲絲驚擾
在我心一般反應

After we've got through the basic meaning, it may then be possible to try for the poetic effect


----------



## lammn

Okay, I will translate 驚擾 as 波紋を呼ぶ/波紋を投げかける in this particular context.

Other suggestions are still welcome.


----------



## xiaolijie

Thanks Lammn! I'll think about your offer but what I meant in the earlier post was a translation of those two lines. I need to know what these lines are really saying.

Anyway, here is my try of the above two sentences:
_Even the gentlest ruffle of your heart forms ripples in mine_


----------



## lammn

Xiaolijie, Ghabi, both of your translations are brilliant!

However, for some reasons I would like to translate it into Japanese.
Here is my try:

你的心一絲絲驚擾
貴方の心　波紋を呼ばれたら
在我心一般反應
この心の水面も同じ

どうでしょうか。


----------



## xiaolijie

That sounds good, Lammn! But for best advice on Japanese, I'd go to the Japanese Forum.
(To help them to help you, first give them a literal translation of the sentences, unless you just want them to at your Japanese translation to see if anything needs changing.)


----------



## lammn

I have thought about that.
But how can they give me advice if they don't even understand the nuance of the original Chinese lyrics?


----------



## xiaolijie

You may still want them to look at your Japanese translation and help you with that. Anyway, just an idea


----------



## lammn

我死怕驚擾他們嘛！
但還是按你的意思嘗試一下吧。


----------

